# Rauceby Mental Hospital (Kesteven County Asylum)



## krela (Nov 23, 2005)

Simon Cornwell has documented Raucbey comprehensively here:here.

Designed by architect G.T. Hine using the echelon plan, and had a stint as a military hospital during the second world war.

It is now being redeveloped into housing.


----------



## Pete (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Rauceby Mental Hospital*

I've added a few images of Rauceby to the galleries. 
http://http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/gallery/browseimages.php?c=23&userid=
Has anyone been there in the last few months?
If so how is the work progressing. Last i saw was the floors were up but that was about it. I dare say its moved on since then.


----------



## Simon (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Rauceby Mental Hospital*

I visited briefly during in June/July. Stupidly it was on a Monday, and there were various workmen inside the building. 

Most of the tiles from the roofs of Engineering, the Engineering courtyard and other single storey structures have been removed. I understand this is to stop any bats returning.

Inside, most of the skylights are broken and water is everywhere forming big puddles on the corridor floors. Most of the floors have been ripped up. Most windows are broken. Some of the ground floor in Admin has collapsed (Cane Hill style). The main hall is ripped up.

Basically Rauceby is trashed. Not as trashed as Hellingly, but not as nice as it once was.

Incidentally there's lots of activity now. I received an e-mail from someone who ventured up at night quite recently. She avoided all the workmen huddled around a bonfire outside Admin, and bumped into a drunk Scottish security guard who wanted to detain them and was very threatening. They beat a hasty retreat.

All the best,
Simon


----------



## Baz (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: Rauceby Mental Hospital*

Hi all, I'm new to the site. I live about 20 miles from Rauceby, and over the past couple of months have visited several times. We have just about explored the whole site now, the mortuary was a pain to find as it was mentioned nowhere on any maps or sites on the net. When I eventually pieced clues together it was 20 yards from the entrance! 
There has never been any security problems, there are stacks of breeze blocks, as far as we could see there has been next to no demolision carried out so far, although Bloom have portacabins etc around the site hinting that it would be imminent. If anyone else wants any more info on the site, just ask


----------

